# wvdial crashes BADLY on ARM arch - SOLVED - workaround

## Januszzz

Hello,

cross-posting with bugzilla  :Wink:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493980

What happens is wvdial dies when it just should not. This makes things sort of dramatic  :Wink: 

Anyone have maybe workaround this?

```
MiniBox ~ # cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer defaults]

Init1 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

Modem Type = Analog Modem

ISDN = 0

Phone = *99

Modem = /dev/modem

Username = internet

Dial Command = ATDTW

Stupid Mode = 1

Password = internet

Baud = 460800

MiniBox ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

wvdial: utils/wvtask.cc:203: WvTaskMan::WvTaskMan(): Assertion `getcontext(&get_stack_return) == 0' failed.

Aborted

MiniBox ~ #

```

Have a nice day  :Smile: Last edited by Januszzz on Mon Jan 06, 2014 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cwr

"Cannot get information for serial port" looks like a starting point.  Have you tried

talking to the modem directly with eg. Kermit?  That's the way I usually start debugging

serial port problems.

Will

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Januszzz,

```
Modem = /dev/modem
```

Does that exist?

It used to be symlink to /dev/ttyS0 in the good old days.

Does /dev/ttyS0 and friends exit?

I have 

```
crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 64 Dec 13 17:43 /dev/ttyS0
```

... etc

You seem to be running as root, so you won't have permissions issues yet but normal users will need membership of the uucp group to dial out.

----------

## Januszzz

Hello! I'm sorry I've missed your replies! 

All friends are there, device files and modem symlink too. Wvdial neverthless always dies for some reason, no matter config includes device, symlink, or nothing. 

```
MiniBox ~ # ls -al /dev/ttyACM*

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 166, 0 Jan  7 00:09 /dev/ttyACM0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 166, 1 Jan  6 23:42 /dev/ttyACM1

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 166, 2 Jan  6 23:35 /dev/ttyACM2

```

But there is work around, I'll write this again for the future - baselayout-2 can be configured to just start net.ppp0. It can replace wvdial for some extent (to the whole?)

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyACM0"

username_ppp0='orange'

password_ppp0='orange'

pppd_ppp0=" maxfail 25 debug defaultroute usepeerdns noipdefault ipcp-accept-remote ipcp-accept-local lcp-echo-interval 5 lcp-echo-failure 3 mtu 1500 mru 1500 novj nobsdcomp nodeflate novjccomp nopredictor1 nomagic persist lock 115200 modem crtscts"

chat_ppp0="

        'ABORT' 'BUSY'

        'ABORT' 'ERROR'

        'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

        'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

        'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

        'REPORT' 'CONNECT'

        '' 'AT+CGDCONT=1'

        'OK' 'AT&F'

        'OK' 'ATE1'

        'OK' 'AT+CPIN?'

        'OK' 'AT+COPS?'

        'OK' 'AT+CSQ'

        'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"internet\\\"'

        'OK' 'ATDT*99#'

        'CONNECT' 'c'

"

```

It doesn't support entering PIN (or it is, but I didn't check it further). I use comgt ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/comgt/?source=directory ) for entering the pin and some other less frequent stuff.

Baselayout works like expected. Talking to the modem itself using AT commands works too (entering pin, connecting, all above chat commands and others tested for GPS works to some extent). Connection works fine and when dies, it is properly restarted by pppd. All works except wvdial, of course  :Smile: 

Thank you for replies!

----------

